# Bumps/cysts on my 13 year old golden



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi! I'm new to this forum but desperate need of help for my "baby" About 8 years ago I started noticing bumps on her. Vet said they were sebastious cysts and no worries. They increased significantly as she has aged. In addition they now rupture at times and bleed or have yellowish stuff come out. She has one huge one towards her chest/neck that has been a real problem. A year and half ago it got as big as a baseball. Ended up at emergency vet and it was biopsy at came back fine. They drained it and recommended removal but because of her age and fact that there are others we did not. This one continues to be the biggest problem and breaks open often and oftens smell. I've seen several vets but most recently the one agreed on not surgically removing due to the reasons i previously mentioned. She wanted us to try an antiobiotic for 8 weeks to try and help them....it has not anyone experience anything similar? I can post pics but they are very bad. She doesn't usually seem to be in pain from them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Firstly welcome to the forum. If you could post a picture it may help as my now 14 year old golden boy had something that sounds very similar. I would be concerned as it is bleeding and although I am no expert could indicate that the lump/s may have progressed to the next level of severity.


----------



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

When they first started breaking open i was told it was most likely due to her getting older and skin getting thinner. Still could be a possibility. As you can see in the pic The bad one is clearly broke open again and does so as it is healing and she scratches. I think as it heals it itches


----------



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

Pic 1...they typically look like this


----------



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

The 2nd pic is of the one that has always been a bigger problem. Was size of softball 18mo ago. Biopsy at that time was ok. Drained and got better for about 6 months ..maybe


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I used warm water and epsom salt . I would wet a wash rag and hold it on the cyst a few time a day. It would heal up for awhile and when it broke open again I would do the same treatment. My girl was too old for surgery and this really did seem to help.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking at the pictures in all honesty I wouldn't be happy leaving them. I know you mention that you have seen several vets but I would definitely consult another, they look really uncomfortable. Is she displaying any other symptoms, I know from experience that you don't always notice the subtle changes and we often put them down to ageing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry you and your girl are going through this. 
Glad to hear she doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ssacres were your dogs similar to this? Thanks for the replies. With the exception of when she has had her last couple of baths she really doesn't seem to be in pain. My husband cleans them pretty good during baths and I'm sure it doesn't feel great but has to be done. She of course is older and doesn't do much but seems fine otherwise.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I would get another opinion from a vet. My 14 yr old had a large growth on her tail that started bleeding and my vet suggested we remove her tail as it would have been difficult removing it from the tail. I was really nervous b/c of her age. He let me stay with her as she was put under. She got through the surgery fine and I took her home the same day.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

sadie2508 said:


> Ssacres were your dogs similar to this? Thanks for the replies. With the exception of when she has had her last couple of baths she really doesn't seem to be in pain. My husband cleans them pretty good during baths and I'm sure it doesn't feel great but has to be done. She of course is older and doesn't do much but seems fine otherwise.


Allie's didn't look quite that bad. The epsom salt and warm water compress seemed to keep it in check and it never got infected. Soaking it felt good to her and she enjoyed her treatments.


----------



## sadie2508 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you so much!!


----------

